# Subwoofer



## the secret (Dic 31, 2005)

Hla! Quiero comprarme un subwoofer de coche de 4 ohmios, pero lo quiero conectar a un amplificador estero de casa ke funciona a 8 ohmios y quiero saber de ke manera puedo hacerlo, si puedo cambiar la impedancia del subwoofer de alguna manera aunke sea cambiando el filtro y de ke manera puedo hacerlo. Tambien me gustaria saber si la conexion deberia ser puenteada cogiendo un positivo y un negativo de cada salida para altavoces, estaria muy agradecido si me contestarais quiero hacerlo desde hace tiempo pro no se como, se que me puedo comprar un subwoofer a 8 ohmios pero los que he visto no me convencen o son de demasiada potencia para discoteca o son tipo para 5.1 autoamplificados y ademas estan mucho mejor de precio los de coche.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 6, 2006)

La impedancia del parlante depende de la resistencia interna de la bobina, así que no puedes hacer nada para cambiar esta impedancia, a menos que le cambies la bobina (una opción poco inteligente). 

Yo te sugeriría que utilizaras dos subwoofer en serie para así obtener los 8 ohmios necesarios. Aunque también puedes verificar si tu amplificador soporta cargas de 4 ohmios, algo normal en los amplificador; claro, pero habrá una mayor disipación de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 11, 2006)

Hazte con un transformador que tenga circuito simetrico a la salida. Puede valer un transformador de 220v entrada y 35-0-35 de secundario. Deja el primario sin conectar nada, y en el secundario utiliza 35 a positivo de salida y 35 otro extremo de bobina añ negativo del amplificador y al woofer.  Solo te queda unir el otro extremo de 0v o centro de bobina  al positivo del altavoz. Esto reducirá el voltaje un 50% en la salida de audio y
Aumentando el amperaje para adaptarlo a 4 Ohm. Recuerda que el transformador debe tener al menos la potencia del amplificador, si no mermara parte de potencia que no escucharas.

Es un efecto autotransformador.


----------



## electronix (Dic 26, 2009)

tecnicdeso  me puedes explicar mejor y con mas detalles lo del trafo  ....
 tambien tengo la misma pregunta de  the secret ... y ps la verdad tambien quisiera bajarle la impedancia a mi amplificador ... de 8 a 4 ohmios ...


----------

